# Sat night 7-20



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Killed a few this weekend. Biggest was this 21" followed by a 19"


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

Gnwdad said:


> Good job!


Thanks man! Killed some Friday night too. Guess with the bad weather everyone is scared to go lol, plenty of fish out though in my neck o' the woods.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

eastbayking said:


> Thanks man! Killed some Friday night too. Guess with the bad weather everyone is scared to go lol, plenty of fish out though in my neck o' the woods.


Five weeks of graveyard for me, work off Monday mornings and back at it Tuesday night. Maybe the water will clear up by the weekend.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job on a nice mess !!! This rain sure is making it tough.


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

flounderslayerman said:


> Good job on a nice mess !!! This rain sure is making it tough.


Thanks man! The rain has definitely made for some long nights of lookin, in between lightning storms that is..ha. I just have the fever and finally got a rig.


----------



## SwivelTitz (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah buddy... Let's do it again sat., First post by the way... muahh


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

SwivelTitz said:


> Yeah buddy... Let's do it again sat., First post by the way... muahh


You know it! Tis the season


----------

